# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Немцы-тамады!

## larka

Решила и здесь открыть темку. На 9 августа нужен-на немецко-говорящий-ая тамада. Если не вы, то кто же? :wink: :biggrin:

----------


## runa

Здравствуйте меня зовут Малика
Вам крупно повезло\. занимаюсь корпоративами уже 5-ый  год, пою сопрано
4 курс Инъяза немецкий факультет, есть опыт работы переводчика немецкого языка, 89082327479
                        82336104
                        есть демо версии
maljutka@e-mails.ru

----------


## larka

*runa*,
 Прошу прощения, а в какой стране Вы живёте? Меня интересует только Германия...:wink:

----------


## Запах Дождя

*larka*, и город уточните :)

----------


## larka

*Запах Дождя*,
 А Вы из Харькова приедете???!!!! :wink: 
Я живу во Франкфурте на Майне, это написано под моим аватаром.. А свадьбы играем в радиусе до 400 км.. В зависимости от условий.

----------


## Запах Дождя

> А Вы из Харькова приедете???!!!!


Я -нет :)) и я не говорю по-немецки, я для других стараюсь :)))

----------


## larka

> Я -нет :)) и я не говорю по-немецки, я для других стараюсь :)))


Это как? :redface: :biggrin:

----------


## Запах Дождя

ну вот прочтет кто-то немецкоговорящий, все подходит, а ехать - далеко... не захочет. Вот поэтому и надо людям условия знать..

----------


## larka

*Запах Дождя*,
 Не переживайте! Во-первых у нас дорога оплачивается, а во-вторых почти все знают, кто я и где живу, тем более, что под аватаром написано место моего проживания... :wink:

----------


## вика ромме

*запах дождя* 
ты меня вырубаешь своими вопросами ...тебе это надо.....переживать за других?????




> Решила и здесь открыть темку. На 9 августа нужен-на немецко-говорящий-ая тамада. Если не вы, то кто же? :wink: :biggrin:


К сожелению занято, и далеко--- :Aga:   очень много звонят именно на это число

----------


## larka

*вика ромме*,
 Спасибо за ответ, хоть и отрицательный. :wink: 
Загляните в личку..

----------


## mumusika

*larka*,
 Ларочка, а зачем тебе немецкий тамада, ты ж и сама перфектно на немецком шпрехаешь:wink:

----------


## larka

*mumusika*,
 Оль, а кто петь будет всё это время? А костюмчики? Не, лучше одно дело хорошо делать, чем несколько дел не очень... :wink:  Сама понимаешь.. Давай уже учи немецкий, чтобы перфект!!! Будем сотрудничать!  :Ok:   :biggrin:

----------


## Sergej Predtchenko

> Решила и здесь открыть темку. На 9 августа нужен-на немецко-говорящий-ая тамада. Если не вы, то кто же? :wink: :biggrin:


Пиши сюда www.tamada1.de или serbel77@mail.ru

----------


## Daddy777

немцы тамады, предлагаю сотрудничество: ставлю всю аппаратуру, включая микрофон для тамады, пою весь вечер, ну и всё, что требуется от музыканта... 
ехать готов не южнее Франкфурта, поскольку живу в Оснабрюке. 
при сегодняшних ценах на бензин, сами понимаете...
примерно половина суббот уже занята, остается как то пристроить вторую половину :biggrin: 
свою демку - DVD со свадеб при желании вышлю. детали можно обсудить в личке или через email.

----------


## Daddy777

на немцев тамадей повышенный спрос похоже....
тамадодефицит однако :biggrin:

----------


## olgaring

*Daddy777*,
 Не обижайтесь, но мне кажется у каждой тамады есть своя музыкальная группа , с которой он или она работают .

----------


## Daddy777

> Не обижайтесь


у меня и в мыслях не было обижаться  :flower:  :smile: 



> у каждой тамады есть своя музыкальная группа


из здесь бывающих видимо да. 
на свадьбах же мне часто приходилось видеть, как одна тамада работает с разными музыкантами. да я и сам иногда работаю с "чужой" тамадой.

----------


## Kompositor

Чтобы работа была оптимальной и слаженной нужно конечно же понимать друг друга с полуслова, а это может быть только в коллективе которые давно работают вместе. Поверьте моему опыту мы работаем на свадьбах в германии с 1991 года. Работать с чужим тамадой или музыкантами можно, но это не лучший вариант, а временный. Конкуренция на сегодняшний день большая и поэтому нужно работать хорошо. Язык надо знать не хуже русского :Ok:

----------


## XXXXXL

*Daddy777*,
 И Ты туда же???????? :Vah:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Daddy777

> И Ты туда же??????


куда?




> Работать с чужим тамадой или музыкантами можно, но это не лучший вариант, а временный


всё понимаю, но в данном случае речь и идёт именно о таком варианте. 
на этом рынке я тоже не новичок. просто в прошлом году девочка, которая со мной пела, отказалась работать по уважительным причинам и я решил закрыть гешефт, настроение было что то не очень, ну и стессно всем отказывал. тем не менее, какое то количество свадеб на этот год всё же набралось, была куплена новая аппаратура и теперь уже бросать всё это жалко. 
есть у меня своя команда, включая тамаду, и весь реквизит для свадьбы, но иногда, по разным причинам(заболел музыкант, например) предлагают отлабать и другие, "чужие". чем сидеть субботу дома, я уж лучше пусть за небольшие деньги, но отработаю, поскольку не в тягость мне это дело и форму позволяет поддерживать.

----------


## Kompositor

Daddy777

сколько же ты тамаде выделишь за свадебный вечер? Я сам живу не так далеко от тебя, тоже на А30, может пересекались? У меня и знакомые коллеги в твоих краях есть. В ресторане Арлекино играют, кроме этого группы "Musik-Coctail" и "Edelweiss". Твои соседи так сказать.

----------


## Daddy777

*Kompositor*,
я бывал примерно полгода назад в Арлекино(если не считать свадеб, которые там лабал) так там пел Лёня(когда то группа "Конфетти") с какой то женщиной. сейчас не знаю, кто там работает. названные тобой группы встречались, но ничего, кроме названий не вспоминается(я много лет езжу по свадьбам в качестве фотографа и камераманна, смежная профессия :biggrin: ) 
наиболее часто приходилось работать вместе с "бременскими музыкантами"(Алёна), группой WWS, у которых кстати чуть ли не каждый раз была новая тамада, ну и еще хорошие впечатления от музыкантов из Билефельда, муж с женой, не помню как зовутся, но работают слаженно и качественно. остальные как то не запомнились, увы...



> сколько же ты тамаде выделишь за свадебный вечер?


если свадьба тамады, а не моя, то это тамада мне выделит :biggrin: 
я не жадный, договоримся  :Pivo:

----------


## Kompositor

Сперва цитата из этого форума : ..., лучше одно дело хорошо делать, чем несколько дел не очень...
Это из переписки двух дам, что ты наверное и сам читал. Меня другое удивило - работая и музыкантом и фотографом и камераманном нужно немеренно денег истратить, если конечно нормальные вещи покупать. Так сколько же лет играть и снимать надо, чтобы эти затраты окупились? Или ты с ноутбуком по свадьбам и с canon 300D по свадьбам? Многие очень серьезные профессионалы (фото-видео) считают, что добиться хороших результатов можно только если заниматься или фото или видео. А тут еще и музыка - совсем другая сфера. Нескромный вопрос: музыкальное образование имеется или просто талант-самародок?
Извини, если обидел, меня просто интересует как можно совмещать не совмещаемые вещи.:wink:

----------


## XXXXXL

*Kompositor*,
 Так сколько же лет играть и снимать надо, чтобы эти затраты....
Не.......... надо просто хорошо зарабатывать :Aga:   а не за 500 евро на свадьбах играть:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
нормальный камера ман стоит 2200 или чуть больше :Aga:  Ну а лабухи сам расценки знаешь Математика проста:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:




> как можно совмещать не совмещаемые вещи.


Хорошего пахаря даже две мололдухи не загонят:biggrin: :biggrin:  А Тут музыка и фото :Vah:

----------


## Daddy777

*Kompositor*,
музыкант я с 1985 года, если иметь ввиду постоянную работу а не участие во всяких "самодеятельностях", а бас гитару первый раз взял в руки в 1971-м,- в армии, участвовал в смотре и заработал свою первую благодарность :biggrin: 
мультимедиа учил уже здесь, самостоятельно и на разных курсах, начиная с того времени, когда были 486-е компьютеры и фотошоп уж не помню точно какой версии, но уже можно было на нём работать.
я никогда не думаю о том, когда окупятся затраты, просто делаю дело, которое мне нравится. а насколько хорошо это у меня получается, можно приехать и посмотреть(вместе с теми двумя дамами) херцлихь вилькоммен. а фотоработы мои кстати, есть на этом форуме, разумеется не свадебные, которые мне не принадлежат, этику соблюдаю.
насчет техники: видео: canon xm2, sony vx2100, аксессуары(свет, стойки) перечислять не буду, понятно, что не с руки снимаю.
фото: nikon, и два canon,- десятка и пятерка, опять же с полагающимися аксессуарами, оптикой.
музыка: акустика, оконечник, сабвуфер от peavey, серии pro, 
пульт цифровой, yamaha 01x, ну и так далее. ноутбук конечно тоже в команде, даже два, а как же без него. раньше по миди управлял клавишами, сейчас на минусы перешел, правда в основном предпочитаю работать со сделанными собственноручно.
такшта, ты меня не обидел. 
я считаю, что человека вообще невозможно обидеть,- обижается он сам всегда :biggrin:  :Pivo: 

****XXL*,
найди мне клиента, который заплатит 2200, половина будет твоя :biggrin: 
почитай объявления в русских газетах, позвони, спроси о ценах и будешь удивлен- самые крутые штуку хотят. я тоже хочу, да не дает никто, особенно на севере.

----------


## Kompositor

*Daddy777*,
 судя по твоему арсеналу ты настроен на серьезную работу - это и хорошо, меня те выскочки задевают, которые истратив рубль двадцать выставляют себя в ряд серьезных и опытных. А спросишь их по теме так они ни сном ни лыком. Так кажется по-русски.
А насчет цен - ты правильно ****XXL* написал, цены у нас на севере сильно отличаются от южных.  Как вспомню за сколько в 1991 году я здесь играл, смешно становится, хотя играть было сложнее, никаких минусов или миди, всё в рукопашную играли. Зато теперь у всех звучит хорошо (одинаково). Один камераманн как-то сказал: играют все хорошо, но поют по-разному.
Как тебя зовут-то? Может как фотограф или камераманн на свадьбе окажешься где мы играем?

----------


## Daddy777

> Как тебя зовут-то?


Виктор. 
в личке есть и фотография и имя...



> Один камераманн как-то сказал: играют все хорошо, но поют по-разному.


а я слышал от гостя как то, почти подобное: "музыка у всех одинаковая, а музыканты разные" :biggrin: 
отчасти поэтому стараюсь использовать собственные минуса.
а насчет совмещать, дык я ж не один. например, видеомонтаж у меня жена неплохо освоила. с точки зрения всяких заморочек, у неё даже лучше получается, более творчески чтоли...

----------


## Элен

*Daddy777*,
 :Ok:

----------


## XXXXXL

*Kompositor*,
 Я сам как три года перешёл на минуса :Aga:  
меня всегда удивляло- смотришь на видео Лабухи играют как боги :Vah:  
 а поют..блин... мимо кассы:eek: Ходовая ошибка дилетантов петь на пол тона ниже  выкупается  на раз:biggrin: 
Ну как может быть?????????хреновенько на чистенько любой споёт а тут тааааааааааааааааакой контраст:biggrin:  
Вот и начал искать истину :wink: а как нашёл так и на этот форум вышел:biggrin: 
я свою клаву ещё в Марках за 6500 брал звук :Ok:  за то Теперь только для мебели таскаю за собой:biggrin: 
а расценки появляются от того ляйстунга который Ты даёшь
С Уважением :Pivo: 




> найди мне клиента, который заплатит 2200, половина будет твоя


Я знаю такого кто уже отказывается даже от таких Цен :Aga:  
Ссылку смотри в личьке :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Daddy777

> Ходовая ошибка дилетантов петь на пол тона ниже  выкупается  на раз


:biggrin:  :Ok:  хорошо если на пол.... тона :biggrin:

----------


## XXXXXL

*Daddy777*,
 А Шо бывает ешшшшшшшшшшшшшшшшо глубже:eek:

----------


## Daddy777

****XXL*,
зависит от выпитого :biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

А я больше по детям специализируюсь (дни рождения на дому, большие праздники в халле и в дискотеках к различным датам и без дат, новогодние ёлки, лёгкая клоунада, кукольные спектакли, детские минидиско). Но перевоплощаюсь и в ведущую для взрослых мероприятий. У меня профессиональное образование: институт культуры и училище культуры (театральное отделение). Живу в земле Райланд-Пфальц. 
Если интересно - обращайтесь в личку.

----------


## Breseida

> Чтобы работа была оптимальной и слаженной нужно конечно же понимать друг друга с полуслова, а это может быть только в коллективе которые давно работают вместе. Поверьте моему опыту мы работаем на свадьбах в германии с 1991 года. Работать с чужим тамадой или музыкантами можно, но это не лучший вариант, а временный. Конкуренция на сегодняшний день большая и поэтому нужно работать хорошо. Язык надо знать не хуже русского



привет, я работаю с 3 мя музыкантами-всегда зависит от заказчика. Один играет современный репертуар, но запросы высокие. Второй поет вальсы, ну просто закачаешся, а так же твист и в этом роде, но с популярной туго. 
Третий молодой поет только современное больше дискотечное. Со всеми тремя работа налаженна как часы, в зависимости от вкуса и пожеланий заказчика выбираю с каким когда работать

----------


## manja

Ну вот...
тема как то ушла в последние ряды...
Вот сегодня мне вдруг захотелось увидеть, сколько у нас тут ведущих с Германии...
раньше думала раз два и обчнлся... 
А сегодня то то посмотрела и поняла....оказывается очень много зарегистрированных на форуме...Но не все пишут...
Может будет у кого то из ведущих в Германии желание поговорить...в этой теме о проблемах наших и радостях...
О планах и о том просто что волнует..
Итак, ведущие отмечайтесь....пишите...
Думаю нам всем будет полезно обменяться своими проблемами...
И еще может просто получить поддержку...
Жду................

----------


## Mazaykina

Я хоть и не считаю себя Ведущей (не доросла), но с удовольствием забегу на разговоры. А если в соответствующем разделе и на немецком наработки обсудить- вообще было бы замечательно.

----------


## xuxusha

всем привет,я не тамада,но всё же из Германии...

----------


## jurij

> *mumusika*,
>  Оль, а кто петь будет всё это время? А костюмчики? Не, лучше одно дело хорошо делать, чем несколько дел не очень... :wink:  Сама понимаешь.. Давай уже учи немецкий, чтобы перфект!!! Будем сотрудничать!   :biggrin:


Я тоже согласна, лучше одно дело да хорошо:: :flower:

----------


## Julkamaus

привет всем, я организовываю детскую ёлку, да юбилеи, пока правда всё как хобби. Пообщаться тоже готова

----------


## larka

*Julkamaus*,
 Привет, а где живём-проживаем? :wink:

----------


## Natalya.R

> поскольку живу в Оснабрюке.


ОГО,живем в одном городе...Я даже(как мне кажется)вас знаю,по крайней мере один Виктор музыкант мне знаком.Вы лет 7 или 8 назад хор в Бельме не организовывали?
Пы.Сы.А вот что в Арлекино свадьбы гуляли,я даже не слышала:wink:

----------


## rusak40

ИГРОВАЯ ПРОГРАММА

Pappiertellertaz

На полу раскладываются бумажные тарелки на одну меньше чем участников , играет музыка дети танцуют
музыка стоп нужно занять тарелку , кто не успел- выбывает из игры и так до тех пор пока не останется один победитель!

Апельсиновая игра.
Orangen, Musikanlage, passende Tanzmusik Die Mitspieler bilden Parchen.
yedes Parchen bekommt eine Orange.Eine Person ist Schiedsrichter.
Die beiden Personen, die ein Parchen bilden, stellen sich gegenuber und halten die Orange auf Stirnhohe zwischen sich. Die beiden Personen neigen sich zueinander, so das 
die Orange zwischen den beiden Kopfen eingeklemmt wird.

Sobald die Orange halt, nehmen die Mitspieler die Hande auf den Rucken.
Die Musik wird gestartet und die Parchen sollen sich, trotz Orange, zu der Musik bewegen.
Fallt eine Orange herunter, scheidet das jeweilige Parchen aus.
Sollte eine Person die Orange zwischendurch anfassen, scheidet das Parchen ebenfalls aus.
Das Paar, welches am Ende ubrig bleibt hat gewonnen und bekommt einen kleinen Preis.

Танец на одной ноге
Musikanlage, passende Musik
Alle Teilnehmer verteilen sich im Raum. Bei vielen Teilnehmern sollte es auch mehrere Schiedsrichter geben. Die Musik wird gestartet. Sofort mussen alle 
Teilnehmer auf einem Bein „tanzen“. 
Sobald jemand mit dem anderen Fu? den Boden beruhrt oder sich mit den Handen irgendwo abstutzt, scheidet er aus.


Игра для начала
Es werden zwei Leute ausgesucht, die ein Paar bilden. Eine Person bedient die Musikanlage. Die Musik wird gestartet.
Das Paar tanzt nun solange, wie die Musik lauft. Wird die Musik gestoppt, mussen sich die beiden trennen und so schnell wie moglich jeweils einen neuen Partner finden. 
Die Musik wird wieder angemacht und schon tanzen zwei Paare auf der Tanzflache. Sobald die Musik wieder gestoppt wird, mussen sich die 4 Leute wieder jeweils einen neuen
 Partner suchen, und so weiter. Das kann man solange machen, bis genug Leute tanzen. 

Alternative Spielmoglichkeiten:
- Nur das Paar, was von Anfang an tanzt, muss sich immer wieder neue Tanzpartner suchen. Bei Hochzeiten konnte es das z.B. das Brautpaar sein. Vielleicht bekommen sie auch
 fur jeden neuen Tanzpartner ein kleines Geschenk oder Blumen zugesteckt

-Es sind von Anfang an mehrere Paare auf der Tanzflache ( je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer 3, 4 oder auch 5 Paare) und die Tanzen ganz normal zur Musik. Sobald die Musik
 stoppt mussen die 5 Paare jeweils ein neues Paar finden, was sie ablost. Paare die3 Mal nicht abgelost wurden bekommen eine kleine Strafe, wie z.B. jedem Gast ein Getrank 
bringen, Glaser spulen, dem Gastgeber die Fu?e kussen, oder ahnliches.

Игра ТАНЕЦ НА ОДНОЙ НОГЕ

Ein Beinwechsel gilt nur nach Ankundigung beim Schiedsrichter.
Gewonnen hat die Person, die am langsten auf einem Bein gestanden hat.

Alternative Spielmoglichkeiten:
- Man darf sich ein Standbein aussuchen, aber das darf nicht gewechselt werden.
- Jeder muss auf dem linken Bein tanzen.
- Jeder muss auf dem rechten Bein tanzen.
- Zwei Leute mussen zusammen tanzen, indem sie sich an einer Hand festhalten. Sobald sie sich woanders beruhren, das andere Bein aufsetzen oder die Hand losen, scheiden 
beide aus.

 ПОЛОНЕЗЕ  
 Musik wird gestartet. 
Zwei bis drei Personen starten die Polonaise, indem sie sich hintereinander stellen und die Hдnde auf die Schulter des Vordermannes legen. 
Die Leute laufen so, passend zur Musik, durch den Raum und fordern andere Menschen auf, an der Polonaise teilzunehmen. 
Damit die Polonaise lustiger wird, gibt der Vordermann Bewegungen vor, die alle anderen nachmachen, z.B.: In die Knie gehen, seitlich kicken, die Arme ьber dem Kopf schwenken,
 in der Hocke laufen, ьber Stьhle gehen, u.s.w. 

Рaarweiser Stuhltanz

Rund um die Tanzflache stehen nur so viele Stuhle, dass fur ein Tanzpaar kein Stuhl bleibt. Wenn nun die Musik stoppt, versucht jedes Paar einen Sitzplatz zu ergattern, 
indem der Herr auf dem Stuhl Platz nimmt und die Dame auf seinen Scho? sitzen lasst. Die Paare sollten einen Walzer in einem gro?en Kreis im Uhrzeigersinn tanzen, 
damit alle die gleiche Chance haben. Wer nur den Stehplatz erwischt, muss ausscheiden und einen Stuhl aus dem Kreis mitnehmen. Der Sieger darf dann zur Belohnung
 seine Dame an den Platz tragen.

Eiertanz

Die Mitspieler werden in Gruppen von je vier Paaren aufgeteilt.
Die erste Gruppe stellt sich am Ende der Tanzflдche auf. Jedes Paar erhдlt einen Suppenlцffel, auf den ein hartgekochtes Ei gelegt wird. Diese vier Paare tanzen nun 
einen Walzer bis zum anderen Saalende und von dort wieder zum Startplatz zurьck, wobei sie die Tanzhaltung nicht aufgeben dьrfen. Wer als erster ankommt - ohne
 unterwegs das Ei verloren zu haben - ist Sieger.
Die Sieger aus jeder Gruppe mьssen gegen die Sieger der anderen Gruppen antreten usw. bis man dann zum Schluss einen Endsieger hat.

Игра с закрытыми глазами выбрать пару

Wenn dieses Spiel mit Kindern gespielt wird, werden zunдchst die Paare gebildet. Jeweils zwei Kinder sind ein Paar aus Dame und Herr.
Spielablauf:
Den Herren werden die Augen verbunden - die Damen stehen stumm Spalier. Die Herren mьssen nun blind versuchen, ihre Partnerin zu finden und natьrlich blind mit Ihr tanzen.
 Auch hier sollten die Damen schweigen - mal sehen wie erstaunt die Herren aus der Wдsche schauen, wenn der Schal gelьftet wird. Vorher muss der Herr noch den Namen
 seiner vermuteten Partnerin sagen.

ьchse und Gдnse

Die Damen bilden einen Innenkreis, die Herren einen AuЯenkreis. Die beiden Kreise laufen in entgegengesetzter Richtung solange, bis die Musik aufhцrt
Dann nimmt jeder sein Gegenьber als Tanzpartner bzw. als Partner fьr ein sich anschlieЯendes Spiel.

Tanz vor dem Spiegel

Der Spiegel des Tanzpartners zu sein ist gar nicht so einfach. Seine Bewegungen sind deine Bewegungen. Die Musik dazu sollte eher langsam sein.

Die Tanzpaare stellen sich auf. Einer ist der Tanzer, der andere sein Spiegel, das hei?t, er soll alle Bewegungen moglichst zeitgleich durchfuhren. 
Wechselt zwischendurch die Rollen.

Luftballons, Musikanlage, passende Musik
Die Mitspieler bilden Pдrchen. 
Jeder Pдrchen bekommt einen aufgeblasenen Luftballon. 
Eine Person ist Schiedsrichter. 

Die beiden Menschen, die zusammen ein Pдrchen bilden, halten sich den Ballon vor den Bauch und gehen aufeinander zu, bis der Ballon von alleine hдlt. Die Hдnde 
werden nun auf den Rьcken gelegt. 
Die Musik wird gestartet und die Pдrchen sollen sich zu den Liedern bewegen. 
Wer sich nicht wirklich bewegt, den Ballon verliert oder mit den Hдnden an den Ballon geht, scheidet aus. 
Das Pдrchen, welches am Ende ьbrig ist, hat gewonnen und bekommt einen kleinen Preis. 
Wenn das Spiel zu lange dauert, kann man den Pдrchen noch Anweisungen geben, wie z.B.: In die Knie gehen, sich drehen oder seitlich durch den Raum bewegen. 


http://www.kikisweb.de/spielundspass...tanzspiele.htm

СТОПтанец

Der Spielleiter lдsst Musik laufen. Alle Teilnehmer tanzen zur Musik. Irgendwann wird die
 Musik gestoppt. In dem Moment mьssen alle Teilnehmer still stehen. Sie dьrfen nicht mehr 
reden, nicht mehr lachen, sich nicht mehr bewegen. Nun geht der Spielleiter in die Runde 
und versucht die einzelnen Tдnzer zum lachen zu bringen.  
Sobald sich ein Teilnehmer bewegt, lacht oder nur eine Miene verzieht, scheidet er aus.
 Nach einiger Zeit wird die Musik wieder gestartet und alle dьrfen sich wieder bewegen.
 Das Spiel wird so lange gespielt, bis nur noch ein Teilnehmer ьbrig ist. 
Sollte das Spiel zu lange dauern, kann man auch ein Zeitlimit setzten.

1,2, 3 im Sauseschritt

1, 2, 3 im Sauseschritt
gehen alle Kinder mit.
Der ... (Name des Kindes)
ist jetzt an der Reih, 
geht in den Kreis hinein.
Bьcken, strecken, rundum drehen
viermal klatschen, stampfen stehn. 
 Alle Kinder laufen im Kreis. Jedes Kind darf einmal in den Kreis und
 sich dann bьcken, strecken, drehen und klatschen. Auch die anderen 
Kinder tanzen immer mit. 

Wir gehen jetzt im Kreise

Wir gehen jetzt im Kreise, man hцrt uns kaum,
ganz leise. So gehen wir, so gehen wir jetzt im Kreise.
Wir machen kleine Schritte, und trippeln in die
Mitte.So machen wir, so machen wir, kleine
Schritte. 
Nun wolln wir rьckwдrts gehen, ganz hoch auf 
unsern Zehen. So wollen wir, so wollen wir,
rьckwдrts gehen. 
Wir stampfen wie die Pferde, es zittert schon
die Erde. So stampfen wir, so stampfen wir, wie die Pferde.
Wir schleichen wie die Katzen, auf ihren weichen Tatzen. So schleichen wir, so schleichen wir, wie 
die Katzen. 
Wir schlafen wie die Riesen, mh, mh, mh ... 
Doch plцtzlich, doch plцtzlich, mьssen wir niesen.Hatschi
 Alle Kinder bilden einen Kreis und folgen den Anweisungen des Liedes: kleine Schritte machen, auf den Zehenspitzen gehen usw. 

Ich bin ein kleiner Hampelmann 

Ich bin ein kleiner Hampelmann 
der Armґ und Beinґ bewegen kann. 
Mal links hm hm, mal rechts hm hm,
mal auf hm hm, mal ab hm hm
und auch mal klipp und klapp

Man hдngt mich immer an die Wand 
und zieht an einem langen Band.
Mal links hm hm, mal rechts hm hm,
mal auf hm hm, mal ab hm hm 
und auch mal klipp und klapp
 Die Hдnde und FьЯe schьtteln. Dann beide Arme nach links bewegen,
 dann nach rechts, oben und unten.Zuletzt wird geklatscht.

Hдnde waschen 

Hдnde waschen, Hдnde waschen 
kann doch jedes Kind. 
Hдnde waschen, Hдnde waschen 
kann doch jedes Kind.
Und sind die Hдnde sauber, ja ach, 
dann ist kein Handtuch da! 
Da mьssen wir sie schьtteln,
schьtteln, schьtteln, schьtteln, 
da mьssen wir sie schьtteln,
bis das sie trocken sind.

(Haare, Bauch, Po, FьЯe waschen ... )
Die Kinder "waschen" sich beim singen Hдnde, Haare usw. Danach wird
 alles trocken geschьttelt. 

 1. Stip-Stop - Tanzen
Die Kinder tanzen, wie sie wollen, zu aufgelegter Musik. Wenn die Musik aufhort, wiederholen sie immer wieder die letzte Bewegung, 
die sie ausgefuhrt haben.Dann geht die Musik wieder an und es wird weiter getanzt.

2. Gro?er - Kleiner - Tanzen

Auch hier tanzen die Kinder wie sie wollen. Wenn die Musik lauter wird, machen die Kinder sich so gro? wie moglich. Sie machen ganz gro?e 
Bewegungen oder tanzen auf den Zehenspitzen. Wenn die Musik leiser wird, machen sie sich immer kleiner. Auch die Bewegungen werden immer kleiner.
 Wenn die Musik ganz aufhort, legen sie sich auf den Boden.

3. Tanzen mit Rollen

Hierfur braucht man unterschiedliche Musikrichtungen. Es geht darum, dass bestimmte Arten zu tanzen vorgegeben werden. Zum Beispiel wie ein(e)
 Ballettanzer(in), ein Break- oder Aerobic Dancer. Weitere Richtungen oder Arten: Rock ’n’ Roll, Wiener Walzer, Techno, Hoftanz, Stepp-Tanz,
 Engtanz, Akrobatik, Volkstanz,  Kettentanz (alle fassen sich an den Handen), Bauchtanz, Afro Dance, Trance  ...

4. Luftballon - Tanzen

Hierbei tanzen Kinder immer in Paaren zusammen. Sie bekommen einen aufgeblasenen Luftballon zwischen ihre beiden Stirnen geklemmt.
 Nun geht es darum, den Luftballon tanzend so zu halten. Die beiden Kinder durfen sich wahrenddessen nicht beruhren. Und auch den 
Luftballon nicht mit den Handen - sondern nur mit der Stirn. Welches Paar zuletzt den Luftballon zwischen sich halt, hat gewonnen.

5. Tanzen mit Aufgaben
Bei diesem Tanzspiel tanzen Kinder wie sie wollen. Zwischendurch werden Kindern mit bestimmten Merkmalen Aufgaben gestellt.

Beispiele:Alle Kinder, die acht Jahre alt sind, drehen sich im Kreis."
"Alle Madchen fassen sich an den Handen."
"Alle, die blaue Augen haben, machen eine Vorwartsrolle."
Alle, die Turnschuhe anhaben, springen so hoch wie sie konnen."
Alle, die kurze Haare haben, hupfen auf einem Bein."
Alle, die im Winter Geburtstag haben, tanzen mit geschlossenen Augen."
Alle, die schon einmal in Danemark waren, tanzen vor die Tur." .

Der Stopptanz:
 Alle tanzen zur Musik. Wird sie vom DJ gestoppt, frieren alle ein. Wer sich bewegt, scheidet aus. Variante:
 Stoppt die Musik, mussen alle eine vorher festgelegte Position einnehmen, beispielsweise sich auf alle Viere fallen lassen oder Arme in die Luft rei?en. Wer zuletzt seine Position einnimmt, scheidet aus.

Der Zeitungstanz:
 Zweierteams erhalten die Doppelseiten einer Zeitung, auf der sie tanzen mussen. Stoppt die Musik, wird das Blatt
 in der Mitte gefaltet. Nun scheidet aus, wer uber diese halbierte "Tanzflache" tritt. Das Ganze geht solange, bis ein Paar ubrig bleibt.

Der Luftballontanz:
 Jeder bekommt einen knallvollen Luftballon ans Bein gebunden und muss wahrend des Tanzes versuchen, die Luftballons 
der anderen zum Platzen zu bringen. Variante: Ein Luftballon muss wahrend des Tanzens in der Luft gehalten werden. Wer ihn fallen lasst,
 scheidet aus oder muss ein Pfand abgeben. Anschlie?end kann man in einem Spiel die Pfander wieder verteilen. So bleiben alle Mitspieler
 bis zum Schluss dabei und es gibt keine Zuschauer oder Verlierer.
..

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Привет всем. Я тоже живу в Германии, в городе Wilhelmshaven на северном море, буду рада если примите в свою компанию. охотно буду общаться

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Меня завут Светлана, работаю в танцевальном клубе с русскими детьми, организовала с мужем русский клуб- поем , танцуем, проводим различные тематические праздники и концерты

----------


## Natatulka

Добрый вечер. Буду рада пообщаться. Меня зовут Наташей, я из Баварии, занимаюсь организацией и проведением как мероприятий для взрослых, так и для детей.

rusak40 
Спасибо за игровую программу на немецком  :Ok:

----------


## rusak40

Рада если вам что-нибудь пригодится, адрес , где можно все в таком духе найти www.deingedicht.de oder www.festpark.de - много материала можно взять для проведения обрядов и праздников. Удачи,
 Светлана

----------


## Natatulka

Светлана, спасибо

----------


## jurij

Я себя тамадой не считаю ,мой муж музыкант и так получилось сто стала ему помогать и сама загарелась. Теперь даже скучаю если долго термина нет.Да я не представилась. Я Агнес Буду очень рада общению

----------


## skomorox

> Я Агнес Буду очень рада общению


И чё мы так долго не решались выйти на связь с форумом?  :Vah: 
Для тех, кто был в подполье:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133005

----------


## larka

*rusak40*,
 Добро пожаловать в ЭТУ тему: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128290

----------


## jurij

> И чё мы так долго не решались выйти на связь с форумом? 
> Для тех, кто был в подполье


Делиться пока нечем. Вот учусь у вас.  :flower:

----------


## pampelmusa

Живу в ста километрах Оснабрюка. Арлекино ещё существует? Как-то слышала, что он сгорел((((

----------


## kiss9

Девочки, мальчики, здравствуйте! Зашла именно к вам, потому, что очень нуждаюсь в немецкой музыке, сама понятия не имею, как и где ее искать. Мне нужна музыка для пивного праздника- знаю только Тирольскую. кто может помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## skomorox

*kiss9*,
отправила тебе на почту несколько фольклорных песен.

----------


## krater

Даша, сейчас отправлю Октоберфест-Мегахит тебе на почту...может что выберешь.

----------


## larka

*krater*,

А vожно и мне на почту этот мегахит? Заранее спасибо

----------


## фишка

Живу в ста километрах Оснабрюка. Арлекино ещё существует? Как-то слышала, что он сгорел((((


Ещё как существует!!! Я имею в виду Арлекино!!! Сделали шикарный ремонт!!! Всё ОК!

----------


## pampelmusa

> Я имею в виду Арлекино!!! Сделали шикарный ремонт!!! Всё ОК!


Ура!!
Кстати ,игра на немецком: 
Verspielte Redensarten
Гостям раздают карточки с поговорками. Bekannt ist nur, dass diese Redensarten etwas mit Hand und Fuß zu tun haben. Sie muß man vorführen und die anderen - erraten.
Von der Hand im Mund leben
Die Hand über jemanden halten
Hand aufs Herz
Die Hand auf etwas legen
Die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen
Die Hände sind mir gebunden
Jemandem aus der Hand fressen
In festen Händen sein
Jemanden um den Finger wickeln
Lange Finger machen
Keinen Finger krumm zu machen brauchen
Kalte Füße bekommen
Auf eigenen Füßen stehen
Jemenden auf die Füße treten
Auf großem Fuße leben
Mit dem linken Fuß zuerst aufgestanden sein

----------


## weiol

Здраствуйте, меня зовут Ольга. 
Все знают , что есть хорошая игра  "Угадай фильм" предлагаю сделать на немец. языке. Может вам пригодится ? Делюсь своими наработками. Ссылка на файлы files.mail.ru/XL07QK

----------


## Lillchen

Здравствуйте коллеги,  появился у меня один заказчик и хочет  ведение на обоих языках (русский и немецкий), вообщем то для меня не проблема, проблема в том что он хочет чтоб я говорила через слово!!! Одно русское одно немецкое!!! Я так не могу, да и честно сказать мне это даже в быту противно. А как ведёте вы?

----------


## kroschka20

> он хочет чтоб я говорила через слово!!! Одно русское одно немецкое!!!


Ну прикол! Не представляю себе как это можно осуществить на практике. Да и никто толком не поймёт о чём речь. Ни немцы, ни русские.  :No2:

----------


## Lillchen

(Слава Богу удалось переубедить, что говорить надо правильно или или.

----------


## лорчик24

Здравствуйте....меня зовут Лариса я живу в городе Hemer это 20 км от Дортмунда .Вот пытаюсь набрать 30 сообщений , чтоб попасть к вам в закрытую темку , ну чтото у меня неочень получаеться!!!!

----------


## ATLANTIS

Привет...я тут ещё и не была....Живу в Баварии,город Амберг.

----------


## Konstanzia

Ага , я тоже себе это представила... Каша словесная малаша, Stell die банки mit варенье :-)

Привет, меня зовут Лена. Мы под кёльном. Всем привет.

----------


## Lillchen

Привет Лена!

----------


## ATLANTIS

ОООО....в нашем полку прибыло...Лена привет!!!

----------


## svetalutik

Привет меня зовут Светлана. Я живу не далеко от Марбурга Hessen .Очень интересно здесь , только вот я в некоторые разделы зайти не могу, закрыт доступ.А почему не могу разобраться? Буду очень рада знакомству с другими ведущими кто ещё из хессана есть?))

----------


## Lillchen

Привет Свет! В некоторые темы вход закрыт пока не наберёшь нужное колличество сообщений, так что для начала нужно пообщаться и показать себя в тех темах где есть доступ. А так здесь рады всем, особенно тем кто готов общаться, делится и помогать.

----------


## svetalutik

Спасибо большое! Вот может кому смогу помочь и кто то сможет когда то мне помочь.У меня появился заказ девушке справить 30 летние.Я бы с радостью согласилась но она далеко от меня живет лколо 280 км.Может кто то живет к ней поближе.И у вас свободное число на 3.01.2015 около 40 человек будет примерно у нее.Если вас интересует напишите пожалуйста  в личку , я дам ее данные.Если у кого то будут также заказы в районе Касселя или Марбурга и от вас это далеко буду признательна за вашу помощь в работе. может я не по теме извеняюсь заранее, я здесь ещё не могу разобраться до конца.С уважением Светлана

----------


## kroschka20

Света, приветик. Добро пожаловать на форум! Где именно будет юбилей? 

Лена и тебе привет!!!  :Ok:

----------


## svetalutik

Здравствуйте Марина  в Boxberg будит юбилей в хале

97944 PLZ

----------


## kroschka20

От меня оооочень далеко. Я из северной вестфалии.

----------


## svkiss

Девочки, добрый день. Примите меня в свои ряды. Светлана из штутгарта. Веду торжества с весны 2014, т.е. почти новичек)))

----------


## kroschka20

Привет Света, добро пожаловать на форум. Набирай 30 сообщений и приходи в нашу немецкую болталку. Ждём!

----------


## svkiss

Пошла растекаться мыслею по древу))) скоро присоеденюсь к вам

----------


## ATLANTIS

> Пошла растекаться мыслею по древу))) скоро присоеденюсь к вам


Ждём...

----------


## svkiss

А только если 30 напишу, меньше нельзя?)))

Девочки  доброе утро. У меня намечается свадьба на 160 человек. До сих пор такую большую еше не вела. Есть какие нибудь координальные отличия от свадеб до 50-80 человек?

----------


## ATLANTIS

> Девочки  доброе утро. У меня намечается свадьба на 160 человек. До сих пор такую большую еше не вела. Есть какие нибудь координальные отличия от свадеб до 50-80 человек?


Везде есть свои плюсы и минусы ... Все конечно зависит от гостей , для меня большая свадьба всегда легче ,чем маленькая ...всегда найдутся зажигалки , которые вытянут и зажгут на танц поле . А еще нужно будет конечно ориентироваться на месте , какая танцевальная площадка и что можно на ней провести... Удачи !!!

----------


## kroschka20

> свадьба на 160 человек. Есть какие нибудь координальные отличия от свадеб до 50-80 человек?


Будет шумней, надо будет уметь их вежливо но чётко успокаивать, чтоб слушали, а не болтали все вподряд. 

Больше времени уйдёт на дарение подарков и еду.

----------


## svkiss

Девочки спасибо за успокоение))  А подарки на таких свадьбах лучше вначале, как по европейски или сделать потом, например во 2 блоке? Я до этого только небольшие свадьбы вела, как то все понятно было)

----------


## Malinna

Девочки привет !   я из Зигена NRW.     примите меня в свою компанию :Smile3:

----------


## ATLANTIS

> Девочки спасибо за успокоение))  А подарки на таких свадьбах лучше вначале, как по европейски или сделать потом, например во 2 блоке? Я до этого только небольшие свадьбы вела, как то все понятно было)


Делай по европейски...




> Девочки привет !   я из Зигена NRW.     примите меня в свою компанию


Привет Малинна!!! Добро пожаловать !!!! Наши ряды пополняются с каждым днем  :Ok:

----------


## Malinna

*ATLANTIS*,  :Smile3: 

*kroschka20*, Марина  видела  видео  о свадьбе, которую ты вела .SUPER !!!

----------


## svkiss

Девочки у меня 30 сообщений, примите меня к вам))

----------


## PAN

> у меня 30 сообщений


Осталось прожить 30 дней на форуме - и большинство дверей будет открыто... :Yes4:

----------


## svkiss

опять эта борьба за выживание)))

----------


## ATLANTIS

Света, ещё немного ...ещё чуть чуть

----------


## Lillchen

> опять эта борьба за выживание)))


мы все через это прошли, крепись  :Grin:

----------


## svkiss

Девочки, с Вашей моральной поддержкой, справлюсь с любыми испытаниями))))

----------


## kroschka20

> *kroschka20*, Марина  видела  видео  о свадьбе, которую ты вела .SUPER !!!


Привет Malinna, добро пожаловать на ин-ку. Спасибо за комплимент. Свадьба на этом видео была четвёртая в моей жизни. И только благодаря этому форуму, помощи, урокам и поддержкой настоящих мастеров я с ней справилась.  :Blush2: 




> Девочки, с Вашей моральной поддержкой, справлюсь с любыми испытаниями))))


Ещё две недельки осталось.

----------


## Malinna

*kroschka20* Марина, здорово      :Ok:   да, здесь конечно интересно !!!!

----------


## svkiss

Девочки, соррии,  что сюда пишу, нет доступа еще на другой форум. есть заказ на 08.08. я не могу. если вы есть в ОК, наидите меня, я дам координаты


Светлана Зайдман

----------


## svetalutik

Приветик всем.У меня такой вопрос а кто делал аусбильдунг чтобы офециально работать,подскажите какой нужен,и как называется?Я спрашивала  в арбайтсамте что нужно для того чтобы оформить на себя дело?Мне там ответили так: Sie brauchen Ausbildung erstmal machenoder Kurs ,aber ich weiß nicht welche!!!Прикольно да?!

----------


## Lillchen

> кто делал аусбильдунг чтобы офециально работать


работать кем? Тамадой? Нет никакого образования не нужно, нужно идти в ратхаус и открывать дело, тоесть отметится что ты будешь заниматься этим и этим, всё!

----------


## ludmiladornhof

> Привет Света, добро пожаловать на форум. Набирай 30 сообщений и приходи в нашу немецкую болталку. Ждём!


Марина привет ...помоему  начинаю понемногу ореентироваться ...а то была как слепой катенок:)




> Привет Малинна!!! Добро пожаловать !!!! Наши ряды пополняются с каждым днем


Девченки я живу возле Дюссельдорфа город Neuss.Примите меня в свою компанию .Расскажу о немного о  себе.Об этом форуме узнала от своей подруги Валентины -"Зажигалочки".Еще не совсем достаточно хорошо орентируюсь но уже много для себя что отметила.У меня есть основнаая работа которая приносит основной зароботок.. подработка ...:)мое увлечение Наш театр под руководством Режиссера  Эриэль Гаврилова выпускника Шукинского уч. В театре я уже третий год сыграно  несколько ролей (если есть интерес можете посмотреть в однокласснтках)ну и конечно мой заряд который я получаю от проведения вечеров в основном юбилее и было три свадьбы на 90 человек  но это были простые не классические ...без всяких традиций .А 16.10 просят провести классическую правда без кражы невесты ...и вот мои коленки начинают уже дрожать ...хотя проблем с выходом на большую публику нет но для меня важно на сколько я варужена.Так что девчонки ....вы меня не бросайте .bitte :)




> Привет Malinna, добро пожаловать на ин-ку. Спасибо за комплимент. Свадьба на этом видео была четвёртая в моей жизни. И только благодаря этому форуму, помощи, урокам и поддержкой настоящих мастеров я с ней справилась.


 А можно мне тоже посмотреть?Как мне в ютубе задать ?




> Приветик всем.У меня такой вопрос а кто делал аусбильдунг чтобы офециально работать,подскажите какой нужен,и как называется?Я спрашивала  в арбайтсамте что нужно для того чтобы оформить на себя дело?Мне там ответили так: Sie brauchen Ausbildung erstmal machenoder Kurs ,aber ich weiß nicht welche!!!Прикольно да?!


Я ни какой курс не делала я  просто  как гевербэ  открыли как организатор праздников ...если точно нужно могу завтра дать.




> Работать с чужим тамадой или музыкантами можно, но это не лучший вариант, а временный. Конкуренция на сегодняшний день большая и поэтому нужно работать хорошо. Язык надо знать не хуже русского


Да..это правда однажды согласилась провести юбилей с одним из приглашонных гостей музыкантом ....многое что у меня было в программе ...не провела ..только потому что ...не было музыкальных подборок.




> привет всем, я организовываю детскую ёлку, да юбилеи, пока правда всё как хобби. Пообщаться тоже готова


Я сама елку не организовываю но выступаю от "Наш театр"...под руководством Режиссера  Эриэль Гаврилова можно на однокласснтках посмотреть .Мы обычно делаем сночало спектакль для детишек а потом хоровод соответственно на русском.Я проживаю на земле  NRW ВОЗЛЕ Дюссельдорфа.




> Привет, меня зовут Лена. Мы под кёльном. Всем привет.


Привет Лена мы с тобой тогда соседи  я под Дюссельдорф ом живу .




> Везде есть свои плюсы и минусы ... Все конечно зависит от гостей , для меня большая свадьба всегда легче ,чем маленькая ...всегда найдутся зажигалки , которые вытянут и зажгут на танц поле .


Да это точно так я тоже рада лучше большой компании чем маленькой ...про Зажигалочки Atlantis права.

----------


## Millennium-Natali

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Натали живу на баварской земле Германии.... на форуме зарегестрирована давно, но никогда необщалась ( как здесь сказали была в подполье) . Примите и меня в свои ряды, буду рада общению .... есть опыт проведения мероприятий....Спасибочки !!!!Всем Успехов!!!!

----------


## Ларико

Добрый день, вечер, утро, ночь, дорогие ведущие-немочки! У меня вопрос! Видела когда-то в фотоотчетах такой момент на свадьбах в Германии, когда молодоженов заматывают белыми нитками, типа кокона получается. Как ПРАВИЛЬНО называется этот обычай? Что он означает? Как правильно его проводить? 
И еще вопрос. Какие ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЕ традиционные обряды ДОЛЖНЫ присутствовать на свадьбе в Германии? Вот как, например, каравай, зажжение очага. Что еще обязательно? 
Буду очень благодарна за ответы!!! Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ludmiladornhof

> Добрый день, вечер, утро, ночь, дорогие ведущие-немочки! У меня вопрос! Видела когда-то в фотоотчетах такой момент на свадьбах в Германии, когда молодоженов заматывают белыми нитками, типа кокона получается. Как ПРАВИЛЬНО называется этот обычай? Что он означает? Как правильно его проводить? 
> И еще вопрос. Какие ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЕ традиционные обряды ДОЛЖНЫ присутствовать на свадьбе в Германии? Вот как, например, каравай, зажжение очага. Что еще обязательно? 
> Буду очень благодарна за ответы!!! Заранее благодарю!


Если я не ошибаюсь то в  конце свадьбы каждый мужчина гость иммеет право заплатив потанцевать с  невестой....девочки  если я ощибаюсь то поправляйте ....

----------

